# What type of bike rack?



## pabsie (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a Hymer B564 and want to fit a bike rack. 

I have made enquiries about having one fitted and have been told that Hymers have prefitted brackets for fitting racks to them. 

There is a strip with two sets of two screws which runs along the back panel up high and so i am wondering whether this is it. 

If this is the case i am thinking it will be straightforward to fit one ..... the next question is what make.

hope people can help me out here


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitted a Fiamma rack to mine.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If it has the fittings built in during manufacture it is likely to be for Fiamma. If you have a towbar then look at the Thule towbar racks, much easier to use and lower so loading the bikes is less hastle.
Gerry


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I took Gerry D's advice recently and fitted a Thule. My back's been better ever since.  

Ian


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We got one of these from outdoorbits plus fixing kit for our dethleffs but it also fits a hymer you get the fixing brackets with the kit for the hymer top rail ( very easy to fit ) we had to buy the seperate kit for the dethleffs

Give outdoorbits a ring they were very helpfull

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-Carry-Bikes-For-Motorhomes/Fiamma-Carry-Bike-Pro-Hymer-Dethleffs


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I've just fitted an Omnistore "omni-bike delux" to my 2000 B584 which was new "old stock" for £100.
Although I don't think this is the one specifically designed for Hymer it fitted quite easily.
On most Hymers, including mine there are two small bars installed high up, where you describe, and the centre points of these are 60 cm apart. (remember that if you buy one) These are designed to allow the racks to “hang” from.
The only other measurement to consider is the rack height as this dictates where you have to drill two holes through the back of the van for the bottom two mounts. You can adjust the rack height between 80 and 150 cm.
The only slightly tricky bit is working out where you can drill the two holes in the back of your van without going through any pipes or electrics as you need to be able to put a small plate and nut on the fixing bolt on the inside.
I'm sure that Fiamma are very similar.
I considered the tow bar mount but I didn't like the idea of the bikes obscuring the back number plate.
I've got two spare top mounting bars/brackets if anyone needs them.
.


----------

